
Show HN: DeepElonMusk, a LSTM Neural Network Trained on Elon Musk Transcripts - berpj
https://twitter.com/DeepElonMusk
======
berpj
Here is the dataset I used: [https://github.com/berpj/elon-musk-
dataset](https://github.com/berpj/elon-musk-dataset)

